# Yves Saint Laurent - Baby Doll



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

I smelled this a few days ago when I got a free sample and fell in love with it..Its such a beautiful light floral scent. 

Absolutely adore it!!

The notes are Grapefruit, Red Currant, Rhubarb, Wild Roses, Freesia, Ginger, Cardamom, Cinnamon, Pomegranate, Grenadine, Cedarwood & Peach


----------



## glitch (Mar 14, 2005)

yah this stuff smells wonderful!


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

Im in absolute love with this stuff.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i dont like YSL perfumes at all,but this one is a bit different,its lighter.perfect for the summer


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like this on by ysl, but cinema is much better.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is one of my faves, very girly but gorgeous!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_This is one of my faves, very girly but gorgeous!_

 

yes it is very gurly i love this scent

has n e one noticed this scent smells different on everyone but equally delicious


----------



## jaia07 (Mar 13, 2006)

i have it...  it reminds me of sweet little girls and cottoncandy...  i'm almost out though =(


----------

